# There are no deer in KY...



## Quackrstackr (Nov 17, 2009)

I repeat.. no deer in KY.

except little guys like this:




























and these:















































(pardon the dust, the maid has been away  )

I have a pile out back and others scattered around the place but it's been raining and I don't feel like getting muddy. :lol:

Remember.. no deer in KY.


----------



## dearl (Nov 17, 2009)

GOOD GRANNY MAN THOSE ARE SOME NICE DEER. I have some vendors I do buisness with in Missouri, and he has shown me pictures like that and he is setting up a Bow hunting trip for him and I next year, and I can't wait! I wouldn't know how to act if I saw a 300 lb. deer. Heres a few of the smaller N.C deer I have taken over the years, the biggest one I can't take credit for it, some friends and I found this deer dead rabbit hunting one year, and I had a cape from a large buck I shot during bow season, so I had it mounted. Scored 144 at the dixie deer classic several years ago.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 17, 2009)

Your so Spoiled QS :evil: 

:lol: seriously NICE pics, I miss hunting in the good ol' KY  

Haven't been since 2006, between the hunt leases and gas and the drive It dried up my wallet and thats bad timing around the Holidays. I spent so much time there I considered moving there. 

I still want to move to KY just because of the deer, turkey, Lake Barkley, KY lake and Cumberland river, Hillmans ferry and Pennyrail park. (just to name a few) 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 17, 2009)

You have done well for NC. Nothing wrong with those. It takes a heck of deer to make 144 with 8 points (or is that 7? I can't tell).

The company that I used to work for relocated to Charlotte. I couldn't move because of family obligations at the time but several friends did. I get to hear stories of the deer hunting there compared to what they left. I have to admit, I could get into deer hunting with dogs and shotguns for a little bit. :mrgreen:

Fishingbuds, I live 10 minutes west of KY Lake. I guess I am spoiled just a bit. :lol:


----------



## dearl (Nov 17, 2009)

Nothing wrong with deer hunting with dogs, done it for many years, but all of these deer were taken while still hunting, and all but 2 with a bow. N.C. has some great deer hunting, population wise I think its in the top 10 states, but in the past few years with alot more people practicing QDM antler quality and body size are starting to increase. Beleive it or not Our wildlife resource commision has started to add urban archery seasons to the regulations which states that an archery can legally take deer from inside the city limits as long as they have a permit, which is free, and has the land owners written permission. Mecklenburg county ( Charlotte ) is one of the hottest urban archery destinations in N.C.


----------



## Jwengerd (Nov 17, 2009)

Quackrstackr very nice deer you have.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 17, 2009)

Quite the collection. I'm jealous of those bigguns.


----------



## switchback (Nov 17, 2009)

Some really nice deer =D>


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2009)

Im moving to Kentucky!......neighbor :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 18, 2009)

feel better now? :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 18, 2009)

sheeesh look at all them little things

too bad you dont have some bucks with real head gear like we do up here.... :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 18, 2009)

Jim said:


> Im moving to Kentucky!......neighbor :LOL2:



Come on down. This area is full of migrant retirees from the north. :LOL2:


----------

